# Down to 3 days....



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

3 days left. Have plenty of action and gobblers. This week have had 5 gobblers coming in and even see them before they shut up and get with hens and they are gone. On a mission but running out of time. So frustrating.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

cranberrycrusher said:


> 3 days left. Have plenty of action and gobblers. This week have had 5 gobblers coming in and even see them before they shut up and get with hens and they are gone. On a mission but running out of time. So frustrating.


Same here. This weekends weather isn't looking good but my son and I will be out there.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2016)

I am headed south this weekend...hoping that perhaps they will be a bit more free down there. The weather is kind of a bummer, but sometimes shifts in the weather are just the thing to spark them into a frenzy. 

I'll be out there whether its cold, wet or sunny. Good luck everyone in the clutch!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh boy and now down to two for me. Had six jakes come in this morning at one spot and came close to a Tom at another spot by sneaking up on him. He got squirly and left.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

2 for me as well. I just did the big ole miss on one that came in behind me with a hen and another gobbler I think. Teaching me they never come from where you think they will.


----------

